# Brand New Alphamax 35 cracked limb!!!!!



## kyhunter (Aug 5, 2009)

I was just down strs in the basement fletching some arrows for a tournament i WAS going to shoot in this weekend when I noticed that the edge of the bottom limb was delaminating.  I have only had the bow a month and probably shot it 150 times maybe.  I can not imagine what would of caused this.  With that said I have to admit that I'm not really a fan of the bow.  I don't see anything special about it.  It is less accurate than my previous hoyt, it's louder and slower.  I quess I will find out in the morning what Hoyt will do.  I hope they give me my money back.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 6, 2009)

yah hope so man,im not familiar with their warranties but probably will. i have never been a fan of the alphas.shoot the pse omen or x-force and youll be takin it home with yah.best bow out to date!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 6, 2009)

Could be from heat, incorrect pressing, or it just may be a quality control problem. I know Hoyt takes pride in their limbs, so I am sure they will take care of you. 

so much for 1500 dry fires....


----------



## trykon7 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have an Alpha 32 and 35... Love them both...  They are very good shooting bows... They are very quite to me... My 32 is shooting a 375gr arrow 290 on 70lb 28.5".. My 35 is shooting a 365gr arrow 280 on 64lb 28"...  That's not slow if you ask me... It was said," improper pressing or too much heat could have caused that"... I have never heard of a Hoyt limb splitting for no reason...  Good luck on your next purchase...  Hopefully you won't give up on Hoyt with 1 problem...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it just a sliver or is the entire limb coming apart?  Can you post up a picture of it?


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 6, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> I have an Alpha 32 and 35... Love them both...  They are very good shooting bows... They are very quite to me... My 32 is shooting a 375gr arrow 290 on 70lb 28.5".. My 35 is shooting a 365gr arrow 280 on 64lb 28"...  That's not slow if you ask me... It was said," improper pressing or too much heat could have caused that"... I have never heard of a Hoyt limb splitting for no reason...  Good luck on your next purchase...  Hopefully you won't give up on Hoyt with 1 problem...



My pse is shooting a 380gr arrow, at 26.5" draw and 66lbs. 284fps...thanks kip


----------



## kcausey (Aug 6, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> My pse is shooting a 380gr arrow, at 26.5" draw and 66lbs.



lol....scott.....you didn't say how fast it is....i know it's like 285fps or something.....much faster than an AM.....but the AM ain't slow...it gets fairly close to predicted speeds.

Yall ain't got nuttin' til you got a hybrid Ally!


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

It's just a sliver.  Its not due to heat cause it stays inside my house.  Its only been on two presses and both where made for parallel limbs.  As for Hoyt this is the 2nd problem I have had.  Earlier this year I had an Ultra tec blow up on me that I had loved until the day it blew up and almost sent an arrow through my arm.  I am shooting a 422grain arrow so arrow weight isn't the issue and am shooting 70lbs.  Bad luck I quess, now I'm starting over again this year and where 30days from opening day in KY and 45 days from MN.


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoulda bought a Mathews.....j/k,j/k don't everyone go nuts all at once.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm hearing a lot of good things about the Elite GT500


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> It's just a sliver.  Its not due to heat cause it stays inside my house.  Its only been on two presses and both where made for parallel limbs.  As for Hoyt this is the 2nd problem I have had.  Earlier this year I had an Ultra tec blow up on me that I had loved until the day it blew up and almost sent an arrow through my arm.  I am shooting a 422grain arrow so arrow weight isn't the issue and am shooting 70lbs.  Bad luck I quess, now I'm starting over again this year and where 30days from opening day in KY and 45 days from MN.



Hmmm...no pics....two hoyts in the same year?

Sounds like something might not be right and for some reason, I don't think it is the bow.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Hmmm...no pics....two hoyts in the same year?
> 
> Sounds like something might not be right and for some reason, I don't think it is the bow.



Then what do you think it is?  Just got off the phone with a buddy and he had the same thing happen to his am32.  

Your probably right three wheeler boy it's probably not the bow


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> Then what do you think it is?  Just got off the phone with a buddy and he had the same thing happen to his am32.
> 
> Your probably right three wheeler boy it's probably not the bow



Well...you gotta look at what might be the common thing linking your two bows and your buddies bow.

Did you ever press your buddy's bow?

Now we're up to 3 Hoyts blowing up and still no pics.


----------



## one3 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would like to see pics of this. I have heard of this before but have not seen pic there either. 
What ever. 
Hoyt has a life time warentee on their products.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not sure but I would think they will replace or upgrade but not give you money back. They may send you a new bow and throw in some accessories. I just don't see ya getting money back. Has anyone else got money back from a "bad" bow.


----------



## bowtie (Aug 6, 2009)

they will replace the limbs ....not your money


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never had a issue with the markmenship of HOYT. This is all I shoot and all I ever will shoot. If you did have a problem they will fix it for free no doubt. I would like pics though.


----------



## throwdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Man, that's crazy. I know that Hoyt has one of the highest quality control in the industry. I know that they will do you right, so should not be a problem as far as time is concerned.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> I'm hearing a lot of good things about the Elite GT500



a lot slower than advertised


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

bowtie said:


> they will replace the limbs ....not your money





horse2292 said:


> I'm not sure but I would think they will replace or upgrade but not give you money back. They may send you a new bow and throw in some accessories. I just don't see ya getting money back. Has anyone else got money back from a "bad" bow.



It all sounds wierd to me.  Doesn't want replacement...wants a refund.

Then has comments like this.




kyhunter said:


> With that said I have to admit that I'm not really a fan of the bow.  I don't see anything special about it.  It is less accurate than my previous hoyt, it's louder and slower.





kyhunter said:


> I'm hearing a lot of good things about the Elite GT500




If it is less accurate, louder and slower, why'd you buy it in the first place


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 6, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> a lot slower than advertised



Not true. If you shoot it per the specs its on the money. I have an 09 elite and before I left the shop we shot it through the crono and it was dead on.


----------



## adicted2archery4 (Aug 6, 2009)

*am 32 limbs*

i am a hoyt dealer and want to discuss the limb issue.i have had a few bows that have had the same issue.looking at the limbs i have noticed an etched spot or a nick in the limb.when it is etched like that all it takes is the bow to be drawn and it will turn that sliver loose.9 out of 10 times the bow will shoot and tune just as if nothing has happened. if that is not the case then bring it by and we can take care of it.
mike @ Timberghost in Cumming.
770-888-0920


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

adicted2archery4 said:


> i am a hoyt dealer and want to discuss the limb issue.i have had a few bows that have had the same issue.looking at the limbs i have noticed an etched spot or a nick in the limb.when it is etched like that all it takes is the bow to be drawn and it will turn that sliver loose.9 out of 10 times the bow will shoot and tune just as if nothing has happened. if that is not the case then bring it by and we can take care of it.
> mike @ Timberghost in Cumming.
> 770-888-0920



That pretty much is the case although I'm not sure how the limb would of gotten etched.  Regardless this is not what I am looking for in a brand new bow.  I will try to get pics posted.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...you gotta look at what might be the common thing linking your two bows and your buddies bow.
> 
> Did you ever press your buddy's bow?
> 
> Now we're up to 3 Hoyts blowing up and still no pics.



Nope never pressed his!

Go back and read tricycle boy never said anything about the two alphamaxs blowing up.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> It all sounds wierd to me.  Doesn't want replacement...wants a refund.
> 
> Then has comments like this.
> 
> ...



Doesn't sound weird at all to me, I'm not impressed with the way the bow shoots now I have a limb issue.  I would prefer to get my money back so I can buy another bow.

Wouldn't you want a refund if your tricycle wasn't all it was cracked up to be DA?


----------



## motobandit11 (Aug 6, 2009)

Should have bought a BOWTECH ADMIRAL  not the fastest thing out there but real forgiving and dead in your hand and drills tacks.


----------



## devolve (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> It is less accurate than my previous hoyt, it's louder and slower



you don't have it tuned correctly then. 

Take it to mike in cumming and you will love it afterward.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Aug 6, 2009)

motobandit11 said:


> Should have bought a BOWTECH ADMIRAL  not the fastest thing out there but real forgiving and dead in your hand and drills tacks.



Hear we go!!!      I have had nothing but problems with Bow Tech bows and the boys I shoot with have all had problems with them too.  No where near the factory support as Hoyt.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> Go back and read tricycle boy never said anything about the two alphamaxs blowing up.





kyhunter said:


> I noticed that the edge of the bottom limb was delaminating.



1......



kyhunter said:


> Earlier this year I had an Ultra tec blow up on me that I had loved until the day it blew up and almost sent an arrow through my arm.



2......



kyhunter said:


> Then what do you think it is?  Just got off the phone with a buddy and he had the same thing happen to his am32



3......


Yup...I know I can count to three.  Just like the tires on my 110 ATC


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is the pic


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> 1......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK you got me!  IDIOT


----------



## j_hughes113 (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> If it is less accurate, louder and slower, why'd you buy it in the first place



My thoughts exactly


----------



## GusGus (Aug 6, 2009)

That doesnt look like a limb defect to me. Seems like something nicked it to me. Its seems like the sliver would have a sharp point on it if it were a defect and splintered off.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 6, 2009)

There is a hoyt dealer in Eatonton that can help you out. That is an aweful big "sliver". I would have the bow checked. 

Take it to Lake Oconee SC and Larry will fix you up as far as the warranty parts are concerned.

What brand/model press are you using?? That may well be the root of the problem.

I am very single minded when it comes to bow manufacturers. But I am not into the bashing thing unless someone yanks my chain.

Chuck


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

GusGus said:


> That doesnt look like a limb defect to me. Seems like something nicked it to me. Its seems like the sliver would have a sharp point on it if it were a defect and splintered off.



I would think so also, if I had ever hunted with the bow and lowered it out of a tree i would chalk it up to that but I haven't.  I took it back to where i bought it today and they said they have been seeing some of this with the new AM.


----------



## one3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like it was dropped and hit something.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

watermedic said:


> There is a hoyt dealer in Eatonton that can help you out. That is an aweful big "sliver". I would have the bow checked.
> 
> Take it to Lake Oconee SC and Larry will fix you up as far as the warranty parts are concerned.
> 
> ...



Thanks I had it down there this morning.  They are good people down there and are working on getting me takin care of.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

j_hughes113 said:


> My thoughts exactly



obviously I wish I hadn't.  Not to mention it is pretty hard to know everything from shooting it a few times in a proshop


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> 1......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where not that far apart, since you seem to know me so well why don't we do lunch and get to know each other a little better.  I bet you will have a change of attitude.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> obviously I wish I hadn't.  Not to mention it is pretty hard to know everything from shooting it a few times in a proshop



Okay....I'd call speed and noise....2 things you'll know before you walk out the door with a new bow.  Sure...I'll give you the accuracy thing as you need to adapt to a new bow, but c'mon.  

You didn't chrono the thing before walking out the door?  you  didn't shoot it a handful of times side by side with other bows to check out how noisy it was?

Just sounds suspect to me.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> Where not that far apart, since you seem to know me so well why don't we do lunch and get to know each other a little better.  I bet you will have a change of attitude.



You buying

You buy me some lunch and I'll say whatever you'd like me to


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah its a sliver, happened on my Katera xl too. Hoyt sent my dealer a whole new set of limbs to replace my slivered limb. They cant replace just the one , gotta do all of them. Needless to say my bow was like brand new again and I was happy.About two weeks later it happened again in the very same spot on the same limb, I just glued it back in place cause I got tired of dealling with it.I am very careful with my bow and know I havent nicked it on something. I dont leave it in the hot car either. Hoyt will replace it again if I want my bow tore back down again,I think not ! It does not effect the performance whatsoever but its a little agravating. A little super glue and back at it again.If I ever get ready to sell it I'll just have them replaced again.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 6, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> a lot slower than advertised



Yes it is...i heard through a fairly raliable grapevine that they use 90lb IBO numbers for advertising....let's put it this way.....The GT500 is a souped up version of my 2008 Allegiance....different cams, it does hold a bit better.....it is 2fps faster than my ally with the same exact arrows, poundage, and weight.  It's a good bow, just not quite what i thought it would be.

If i were gonna buy a new bow tomorrow, i hate to say it, but it'd be a Reezen 7.0.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like we have a few HARDCORE Hoyt fans that are having a hard time swallowing the fact that there is really a problem.  I don't know of a bow out there that hasn't had quality comtrol problems.  Yall get off the guy's back....he paid $750 for a NIB bow that is broken....he has a right to be a little ill.

I had a reflex limb spilt one time....Hoyt sent me a set of new limbs dipped in the same discontinued camo...i was happy.


----------



## Mullet (Aug 6, 2009)

kcausey said:


> If i were gonna buy a new bow tomorrow, i hate to say it, but it'd be a Reezen 7.0.



Im ashamed to say that I too would probly change brands,but it would be to a pse. And im diehard bowtech. My 08 ally hasnt been what every other bowtech ive had has been. Maybe its me, but im too broke to get a new bow, so I will shoot what I got.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

kcausey said:


> Looks like we have a few HARDCORE Hoyt fans that are having a hard time swallowing the fact that there is really a problem.



Never have owned a hoyt...I shoot a blowtech

Maybe there is a problem....don't know.  Just interesting how the whole thread came across to me.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 6, 2009)

Mullet said:


> Im ashamed to say that I too would probly change brands,but it would be to a pse. And im diehard bowtech. My 08 ally hasnt been what every other bowtech ive had has been. Maybe its me, but im too broke to get a new bow, so I will shoot what I got.




I sold my XF and bought an 08 ally....i love it.  I like the way the 2009 GX and Dream Season feel too.....i had planned on a Captain or Admiral....my Ally was a bit faster and drew a lot smoother.....now, there's nothing more shock free than those two bows on the shot....but i have to say, that Reezen hooked me, but i won't get rid of the ally.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay....I'd call speed and noise....2 things you'll know before you walk out the door with a new bow.  Sure...I'll give you the accuracy thing as you need to adapt to a new bow, but c'mon.
> 
> You didn't chrono the thing before walking out the door?  you  didn't shoot it a handful of times side by side with other bows to check out how noisy it was?
> 
> Just sounds suspect to me.



1st of all speed is over rated, I think any expert will agree.  I didn't base my decision on the speed because it's only one small piece of the puzzle to me, 2nd it is extremly difficult to judge how loud or quiet a bow is indoors.


----------



## braintree (Aug 6, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> Shoulda bought a Mathews.....j/k,j/k don't everyone go nuts all at once.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> You buying
> 
> You buy me some lunch and I'll say whatever you'd like me to



INTEGRITY????????????????????????????????????????     you sold out easy!


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> 1st of all speed is over rated, I think any expert will agree.  I didn't base my decision on the speed because it's only one small piece of the puzzle to me, 2nd it is extremly difficult to judge how loud or quiet a bow is indoors.



oooohhhh noooo..did you say speed wasnt everything????  around here on this forum they  people for less.  from reading on here that is what the bow buying decision is based upon--the almighty speed

i am with you though--speed is not everything, its on the bottom of the list for me.

btw- hope you get your bow fixed


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> INTEGRITY????????????????????????????????????????     you sold out easy!



Integrity???? What's that

  You know...I've been taking integrity lessons from the Swap & Sell forum folks.


----------



## devolve (Aug 6, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> speed is over rated, I think any expert will agree.






YES! 

Once I realized that I went back to a recurve and a longbow. More fun, More challenge, NO tuning issues


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2009)

devolve said:


> YES!
> 
> Once I realized that I went back to a recurve and a longbow. More fun, More challenge, NO tuning issues



x2!!!!  i still have a compound.  havent shot it since the weekend after christmas though--shot about 3 shots, including a robin hood, put it up and have not touched it since


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Integrity???? What's that
> 
> You know...I've been taking integrity lessons from the Swap & Sell forum folks.



Then don't question mine


----------



## fowl play (Aug 6, 2009)

*..*

Stewart, these guys can't help but pick on little people


----------



## trykon7 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am a diehard Hoyt man....  That is all I will ever shoot unless someone gives me something else...  I know every company can have problems....Good luck man...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 7, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> Not true. If you shoot it per the specs its on the money. I have an 09 elite and before I left the shop we shot it through the crono and it was dead on.




I shot the bow and it was slower than advertised...per the setup for ibo.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 7, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> Then don't question mine



I think we just need to get yall into the octagon.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 7, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I think we just need to get yall into the octagon.



WOOOHOOO!!!! "Only on pay per view".....in my lowest gravelly announcer voice....


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 7, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!! "Only on pay per view".....in my lowest gravelly announcer voice....



getting interesting!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I think we just need to get yall into the octagon.





alligood729 said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!! "Only on pay per view".....in my lowest gravelly announcer voice....





GTBHUNTIN said:


> getting interesting!!!



And the winner gets a brand new (only 150 shots on it) Hoyt AM35 with a splintered limb


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 7, 2009)

I will never forget when the Switchback was having limb problems and all the HOYT fellas were giggling saying shoulda bought a HOYT. Now, I'm starting to hear hints of I love the Reezen and my HOYT is having limb problems.....and I'm not impartial cause if I was buying one today, it would be a AM. I just think it is hilarious!!!


----------



## fowl play (Aug 7, 2009)

I got my money on Kyhunter!    Standing a towering 5 foot 9 and wieghing in at 150 I don't think there is any contest!!!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 7, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> getting interesting!!!





rjcruiser said:


> And the winner gets a brand new (only 150 shots on it) Hoyt AM35 with a splintered limb





alligood729 said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!! "Only on pay per view".....in my lowest gravelly announcer voice....



awsome exactly what they want!  They can just super glue it back together!!


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 7, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I think we just need to get yall into the octagon.



 Best idea yet!  I would hate to get in trouble though rjcruiser sounds like a kid.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

fowl play said:


> I got my money on Kyhunter!    Standing a towering 5 foot 9 and wieghing in at 150 I don't think there is any contest!!!



Well...I got him by 4 inches, but we're in the same weight category



GTBHUNTIN said:


> awsome exactly what they want!  They can just super glue it back together!!



Definitely.  I use that cheap walmart super glue for my fletching and it works wonderfully.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 7, 2009)

In all seriousness, that splinter is not affecting the integrity of the limbs, nor is it cracked.  It is the outer layer of lamination, the layer with the camo.  If it were me I would trim it off, sand it down and keep on going.  Or, just super glue it down and buff it out, and yes that is a serious answer.  This is not a limb failure, not a safety issue, and not a concern about the bow blowing up.  Hoyt will replace the limbs, no questions asked.

There were some early issues with AMs doing this, but it was not in that location.  It was at the limb pockets where some of them had a sharp edge, and was causing the splinter in the center of the limb, not on the edges.

This is a case of either hitting the edge of the limb on something or the press was not used properly, no way around it.  Just because the shop used the correct type of press does not mean they used it correctly.  I watched a pro shop employee torque the living snot out of a set of Hoyt limbs even though he was using one of the correct presses.

Personally, the splinters are a not so big issue.  I would love to see the pics of this exploding Ultratec, that is news worthy.............and I can almost guarantee you, there will be no money back offer unless the shop does it, no bow companies do that.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 7, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> I will never forget when the Switchback was having limb problems and all the HOYT fellas were giggling saying shoulda bought a HOYT. Now, I'm starting to hear hints of I love the Reezen and my HOYT is having limb problems.....and I'm not impartial cause if I was buying one today, it would be a AM. I just think it is hilarious!!!



Why laugh?  Get a splinter on the outside edge of a multi-layer laminated limb you trim it off and keep going.  Get a splinter on a non-laminated limb put on the body armor and hard hat.  A Hoyt limb with a splinter on the edge ain't going nowhere due to the lamination process and multi-layers.  A non-laminated bow limb, ie all carbon glass, with a splinter is never a good thing.

This particular thread is more of a case of buyers remorse than anything.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 7, 2009)

fowl play said:


> I got my money on Kyhunter!    Standing a towering 5 foot 9 and wieghing in at 150 I don't think there is any contest!!!



I'm not sure about the 5-9 part but if I might be 150lbs by the time we go to NM if I keep  working out like I have been.  Speaking of time to go to the gym.


----------



## CLODZ (Aug 7, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I think we just need to get yall into the octagon.



I got a Hundred on KY Hunter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

reylamb said:


> This particular thread is more of a case of buyers remorse than anything.



reylamb, you want to be in my corner of the octagon?


----------



## fowl play (Aug 7, 2009)

If shane keeps twisting his ankle you gonna be pushing him around in a wheel chair!


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 7, 2009)

reylamb said:


> In all seriousness, that splinter is not affecting the integrity of the limbs, nor is it cracked.  It is the outer layer of lamination, the layer with the camo.  If it were me I would trim it off, sand it down and keep on going.  Or, just super glue it down and buff it out, and yes that is a serious answer.  This is not a limb failure, not a safety issue, and not a concern about the bow blowing up.  Hoyt will replace the limbs, no questions asked.
> 
> There were some early issues with AMs doing this, but it was not in that location.  It was at the limb pockets where some of them had a sharp edge, and was causing the splinter in the center of the limb, not on the edges.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more on everything you said except this thread being nothing more than buyer remorse.  Yes i am not completley satisfied with the bow.  Yes I did say I would prefer for them to give me my money back.  I never said that they were or i thought they were.  Although this is a case of who you know and if I really want to push it I probably could get my money back.  Although I have to take into consideration who that will affect and in which way it will affect them.  I still don't think Hoyt makes a bad bow or has poor customer service.  I actually think the opposite.  I'm not saying the AM is a bad bow either, I just am not that crazy about it.  As for splinters coming off of the limb again this is not what I had in mind for a new bow PERIOD

As for the Ultra tec nobody knows why it blew up( not even hoyt could figure it out) but they did rebuild it at no charge after I had hunted with it for four years.  If you've never had a bow blow up on you i hope you you never do, scared the crap out of me and the two guys I was shooting with that where standing next to me.  I've now got a small scar on my arm that is a reminder that I was VERY LUCKY.


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 7, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> reylamb, you want to be in my corner of the octagon?



I am about to leave Lake Oconee and will be coming through Covington in about an hr.  Get your mom to sign a waver then We'll talk about the octogon some more


----------



## kyhunter (Aug 7, 2009)

fowl play said:


> If shane keeps twisting his ankle you gonna be pushing him around in a wheel chair!



He keeps twisting his ankle cause he drinks 40 Goors lites every nite and falls down walking thought the front door


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> I've now got a small scar on my arm that is a reminder that I was VERY LUCKY.



When you stop by, I'll give you a bit of this.  Might help ya out


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 7, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> I have an Alpha 32 and 35... Love them both...  They are very good shooting bows... They are very quite to me... My 32 is shooting a 375gr arrow 290 on 70lb 28.5".. My 35 is shooting a 365gr arrow 280 on 64lb 28"...  That's not slow if you ask me... It was said," improper pressing or too much heat could have caused that"... I have never heard of a Hoyt limb splitting for no reason...  Good luck on your next purchase...  Hopefully you won't give up on Hoyt with 1 problem...


with all that weight u mise well throw a spear!


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Aug 7, 2009)

Parks that may be one of the funniest things I have read on here!  The sad thing is you are right.  I don't have a clue who that guy is but I do know who KY hunter is and I've got A LOT of money on him!


----------



## kcausey (Aug 7, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...I got him by 4 inches, but we're in the same weight category
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.  I use that cheap walmart super glue for my fletching and it works wonderfully.



I want the winner!!!!


----------



## ks/nd/nm (Aug 8, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> When you stop by, I'll give you a bit of this.  Might help ya out



You might want to hold on to that for yourself.  You don't want kyhunter after you!


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 8, 2009)

Its not an uncommon problem.They will fix it and if you want another bow put your am up forsale here or on archerytalk .That sliver wont affect your limb integrity but its sucks on a new bow .Hoyt will take care of you .


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 8, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> I shot the bow and it was slower than advertised...per the setup for ibo.



Then it was not properly timed. After we pulled mine of the draw board it was perfect. All my numbers matched. I had to subtract very little since it was on 70 lbs. @29.5 and a nock and peep. I believe all bows have correct rating IF they are setup correctly. Problem is there are only a few places in georgia that has a real good bow shop. Most comments like this are found on Archery Talk  More opinion than fact.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 8, 2009)

horse2292 said:


> Most comments like this are found on Archery Talk  More opinion than fact.



Hmmm...sounds like most of this thread would fit your description above.


----------



## one3 (Aug 9, 2009)

I will give you $50 for the bow if you hate it that bad. You don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 9, 2009)

Although not recently, I had a Hoyt Cybertec that one of the limbs cracked on. I was at full draw and heard a pop. After looking the bow over, I noticed that one of the top limbs had cracked. Hoyt replaced all four limbs on it free of charge.


----------



## SLIM67 (Aug 9, 2009)

Man this hurts just bought a new turbo hawk and hearing all this talk about limb problems thats scary maybe I should have stuck with my 07 feathermax


----------

